
Child of the 90s - Internet Explorer Ad - fmavituna
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qkM6RJf15cg
======
nextparadigms
The IE "child" grew into a very sick and kind of an asshole person in the
2000's. I guess they left that part of the ad out.

------
Piskvorrr
Yup. I loved to hate The Browser That Shall Not Be Named. Now I just hate it.
(What do you mean, we still need to support IE8? What do you mean, IE10 has no
Flash if you look at it from the Metro side?) Get our new crap, same as the
old crap, but Now In New And Improved Packaging!

